# I wanna add a sink in my detached garage.



## Neschenbrenner (Aug 22, 2010)

I would like to add a sink to my detached garage i think i can handel running to water line from the house my question is what would i use to for a drain? I'm not very experenced in pluming but i am pretty handy so any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks Nick:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

